# TV admiral modelo atv-1950



## abimilec (Jun 15, 2013)

saludos a todos... necesito el diagrama de este tv si alguien me lo facilita se lo agradeceria... no tengo mucha experiencia en la reparacion de televisores me dedico mas a la reparacion de equipos de audio, pero se me daño el tv y quisiera repararlo, al destaparlo note que una resistencia estaba totalmente quemada una de cinco watios (R610) y desconozco su valor... de antemano le doy las gracias al que me pueda ayudar


----------



## joakinhh (Jun 18, 2013)

Busqué diagrama y no encontré, tendrás que hacerlo a prueba y error comenzando con valores de 1 kohm, 470 ohm, 100 ohm, 47 ohm, 10 ohm. 1 ohm. hasta obtener el +B adecuado y que tu resistencia no se caliente.
Debo suponer que ya revisaste el elemento que hizo que esa resistencia se dañara.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Jun 18, 2013)

porque no me dices a que va conectada esa resistencia para quemarce asi tiene que ser de bajo valor


----------



## abimilec (Jul 3, 2013)

joakinhh dijo:


> Busqué diagrama y no encontré, tendrás que hacerlo a prueba y error comenzando con valores de 1 kohm, 470 ohm, 100 ohm, 47 ohm, 10 ohm. 1 ohm. hasta obtener el +B adecuado y que tu resistencia no se caliente.
> Debo suponer que ya revisaste el elemento que hizo que esa resistencia se dañara.



gracias por tu respuesta voy a probar a ver





adjcp dijo:


> porque no me dices a que va conectada esa resistencia para quemarce asi tiene que ser de bajo valor



Va conecta a un relay me imagino que para la alimentación.....


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Jul 4, 2013)

si es la que alimenta al relay y al regulador doble de 5 voltios que alimenta al procesador amigo no te concegui el diagrama por internet, pero yo tengo un televisor igual admiral ATV-1950 chasis n# 4551-2010201A la R610 de mi tele es ceramica y por el tiempo de uso no tiene marcado el valor apenas se ve un 5w que es el valor en wats la saque y la medi con el tester y tiene un valor de 1.8k asi que solo necesitas una resistencia de 1K8 Ω 5W espero te sirva de ayuda ya que tuve que abrir mi tv para darte el dato  suerte...


----------



## abimilec (Jul 5, 2013)

adjcp dijo:


> si es la que alimenta al relay y al regulador doble de 5 voltios que alimenta al procesador amigo no te concegui el diagrama por internet, pero yo tengo un televisor igual admiral ATV-1950 chasis n# 4551-2010201A la R610 de mi tele es ceramica y por el tiempo de uso no tiene marcado el valor apenas se ve un 5w que es el valor en wats la saque y la medi con el tester y tiene un valor de 1.8k asi que solo necesitas una resistencia de 1K8 Ω 5W espero te sirva de ayuda ya que tuve q abrir mi tv para darte el dato  suerte...



gracias mi hermano se le agradece... el tv quedó 10 de 10...



Gracias a todos por su ayuda


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Jul 6, 2013)

de nada amigo estamos para ayudarnos


----------

